# Hamburger helper



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm gonna guess this ain't good for me, but I like the stuff.
My question is: the directions are "Stir in hot water, milk, Sauce Mix and uncooked Pasta".
Why Hot water? A second later when you add milk, it's not hot anymore.
I almost used cold water last night, but decided to ask first, just incase I would ruin my supper.
Thanks,
Chef L.A.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

http://www.generalmills.com/corporate/brands/brand.aspx?catID=63


Rose&#8230;Hamburger Helper is a &#8220;I hate to cook cookers&#8221; best friend&#8230; add a little milk/water to the contents of the box and Viola &#8230;supper&#8230;

HI LA&#8230;.I have no idea why the liquid has to be hot&#8230;.I just use warm tap water&#8230;


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I expect the hot water lets the seasoning packet dissolve better and not get lumpy. hot water plus cold milk = luke warm.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

When I was single, I used to brown a pound of hamburger, dump in a can of Campbell's cream of chicken soup, heat through and serve it over rice, potatoes or noodles.

Now we just make a simple white sauce, add our favorite herbs and seasoning, stir in browned ground beef or chopped chicken and serve over a starch.

They are very Hamburger Helper-ish meals and much healthier!

White Sauce:

2 T fat (butter or juices from the browned hamburger)
2 T flour (we use fresh ground whole wheat)
1 C liquid (milk or broth)

Melt butter in pan on low, add flour and make a paste, add liquid, whisk to remove clumps and heat to a boil. Add seasonings to taste.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok I can't resist after reading the post above from Whodonit who I agree with...LA you love hamburger helper but you say it is not good for you? Then why not make it from scratch?....So very easy you may get hooked! Put your pan of water on to boil for your pasta only. Start to brown crumbled low fat hamburger, 7% to 15% at most, drain the grease when it is done. After pasta is cooked, strain and rinse. Season your hamburger with red pepper seasoning, cumin, salt and pepper, stir well. Then add as much sharp cheddar cheese as you wish to help coat the hamburger crumbles and stir in the pasta. This is a low fat, healthier version of the commonly made hamburger helper in a taco or mexican spiced flavor. You can add a cheese sauce if you prefer instead of the shredded cheese, remember each cup of milk is thickened by about a tablespoon or two of flour dissolved in a little melted butter and whisked into the heated milk, thickens quickly, then stir in the shredded cheese and season with salt and pepper to taste (a dash of dry mustard is good too) to make this better for you, use whole grain pasta......mmmmmm why not give it a try LA? For an easy one, ever just dumped a can of really good chili in a pot, warmed it up and poured it over pasta and top with shredded cheese and onions?


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

You can find a recipe for the sauce/seasoning packet along with 4 variations for "Almost Hamburger Helper" here: www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=151824


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I asked some older ladies at church when Hamburger Helper came out. Their best guess was the 60s. I was born in the mid 60s and remember eating it as a child.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

whodunit said:


> I asked some older ladies at church when Hamburger Helper came out. Their best guess was the 60s. I was born in the mid 60s and remember eating it as a child.




History of Hamburger Helper 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburger_Helper

http://www.foodprocessing.com/articles/2007/003.html

Timeline results for history of hamburger helper
http://www.google.com/search?q=hist...in&ct=timeline-histogram&cd=1&ved=0CBgQyQEoAQ

Read All About it. Tons of stuff about it there. 

Hope you like it.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> I'm curious..what is hamburger helper?


Oh my goodness, LOL! I can't believe that anyone has ever not heard of this, even if they don't use it! 

They also make a chicken helper and even a tuna helper!


----------

